# Array leeren



## Guest (20. Apr 2004)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit einen Array zu leeren??


----------



## bygones (20. Apr 2004)

entweder den array auf null setzen oder jedes einzelne Element auf null bzw. 0 (oder je nach Typ des Arrays) setzen


----------

